# How early in the morning does your GS wake you up?



## bethandglen (Jan 5, 2009)

I gave up trying to sleep in once I had my daughter, but NOW I've really given it up! If it's not Lexi waking up at 6 am, it's Bella waking me up at 5 am!!! Then of course they lounge around in the afternoon snoozing while I have to do housework, LOL! 

Does ANYONE on this board get to sleep in???

Beth


----------



## MelissaHoyer (Sep 8, 2006)

I have a fairly unique situation in that I share custody (lol) of my girls with my mom. When I moved out, we decided that we would split their time between my house and my parents because they do not like to be separated. 

Why am I telling you this?

Because the only days I can sleep in is when they are not here!









Of course, yesterday when they weren't here...the cat woke me up!!


----------



## triordan (Dec 5, 2008)

NO! when we had one dog I could sleep in, but now wit the puppy I'm up around 5-5:30, and that's AFTER my husband has already let out at 3:00!! My trainer said to just let him bark, add 10 minutes a day...it worked the first couple of days, but not this morning!!


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Renji wakes us up at FullBladder o'clock.







I try to wake up EARLY on weekends to ensure that FB:00 doesn't come too soon, that way I can catch a few more Z's.


----------



## DorianE (Jan 5, 2009)

Bella likes to sleep in as much as I do. Anna however is up to chase the non existing roosters out to crow! Since I broke my back, I cant sleep through the night all night. I get up every night between 2 am and 3 am and spend about an hour standing and leaning against the breakfast/snack bar in my kitchen. Bella has always been used to going out at this time so she goes and now 
Anna goes with her, but as soon as it gets daylight, maybe even before, Anna decides to get Bellas tug toy, or even better, sneak under my bed, which Bella is too big to do now, and then she does the sneak attack/retreat that just gets to Bella. Then I hear Anna whine for me to come help! LOL! I get to sleep in when I am at work!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Onyx whines to go out at 4:30 every morning. Then DH gets up at 5:30. If I fall back asleep, it is only til 6:30 as the dogs know it is "time to get the kids up" They don't know the weekdays from the weekends...They do have internal clocks. Have to be fed at 7am and 5 pm or I will not be left alone. Great time for training as the focus on me is wonderful before their meals!

Dorian, I hope you have some relief for your back pain asap!


----------



## marksteven (Aug 2, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: DianaMRenji wakes us up at FullBladder o'clock.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Full bladder oclock, Thats way to funny! im lucky if i get to sleep in to 6:00 am on weekends. usually we are up at 5:30 weekdays so i get a wopping 1/2 hour extra on weekends


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

We have a rule: If my eyes are CLOSED, Grimm may not touch, kiss, interact with me in any way when I am in bed in the mornings. He must also NOT whine. If my eyes are OPEN, he will grin, wag wildly, and come to me when *I* invite him by putting my arm out.

He is too big, I am too fragile, to permit him barging up to me while I am sleeping, nor waking me from very much-needed sleep.


----------



## kathyk (Jul 13, 2007)

Benny lets me sleep but, he seems to know exactly when I wake up, all I have to do is roll over and he is there tail waging or on my bed if I invite him. My DH is up early but the dogs do not leave the bedroom till I take them out.


----------



## acurajane (May 21, 2008)

Any chance we can clone Grimm? LOL


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

My dogs don't try to wake me up, but the sighs and pacing and lazer-eyed stares usually wake me at 7:00.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Acurajane, some days, I'd be thinkin'.. ya can HAVE him!







LOL!! Seriously, This was just a training issue, and easy to do!


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

I will try to expalin this. DeeDee has some issues with wind and storms just as a bit of a back ground. 

DeeDee knows you never wake the momma up unless you need your calmie meds or you really really have to go potty as in emergency. Now DH on the other hand, DeeDee will decide she wants his side of the bed any where around 3:30 - 5:30 am. The problem is he just gives in, I can't train DeeDee to stop it, if he trainer her by his actions that it is allowed. So when I get up he grumbles at me that DeeDee kicked him out of the bed. I say well if you allow your 200 lbs to be kicked out of bed by a 65 lb dog that is your problem. I can't make her stop it if you keep allowing it. 

All my other dogs don't sleep in our bedroom. But unless there is an emergency situation I don't hear andy thing from them until I get up.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Usually by 7:30 I'm awakened by some sort of odd donkey noise, which is Anna yawning...then she wiggles up to me and lays there...then more donkey noises. Then we just lay there and hang out together for about 10 minutes.

One day she did let me sleep to 9:30!!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Way...Way...Way...to early for a Sunday. On the weekdays Jax waits until the alarm goes off the third time. She knows I don't move until then. On the weekends it's whenever I roll over looking for a new position and trying to hide from the light.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

5:00 am. is sleeping in. when my boy was a puppy we were out every 2 hours over night. once we got past the 2 hour stage my boy would wake one of us up at 4:00 am to go out. he did the 4:00 am thing for a few months. then he stopped. i always took him out when he asked. 



> Originally Posted By: bethandglenI gave up trying to sleep in once I had my daughter, but NOW I've really given it up! If it's not Lexi waking up at 6 am, it's Bella waking me up at 5 am!!! Then of course they lounge around in the afternoon snoozing while I have to do housework, LOL!
> 
> Does ANYONE on this board get to sleep in???
> 
> Beth


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

ok, how did you teach Grimm the eyes open eyes closed rules?



> Originally Posted By: BrightelfWe have a rule: If my eyes are CLOSED, Grimm may not touch, kiss, interact with me in any way when I am in bed in the mornings. He must also NOT whine. If my eyes are OPEN, he will grin, wag wildly, and come to me when *I* invite him by putting my arm out.
> 
> He is too big, I am too fragile, to permit him barging up to me while I am sleeping, nor waking me from very much-needed sleep.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i thought the sighs, pacing and laser-eyed stares, and a lick of the face is their way of waking us up.



> Originally Posted By: EmooreMy dogs don't try to wake me up, but the sighs and pacing and lazer-eyed stares usually wake me at 7:00.


----------



## eak0429 (Dec 2, 2007)

Sleeping in what is that? Lets see right now I have my parents dogs as they are out of town so that makes 4 dogs and a cat. My parents dogs are used to being up by 5:30 at the latest, and Pugsley (the oldest) seems to be getting me up around 4 or 4:30 since he has to potty. If he wasn't 13 (almost 14) I would make it him wait, but he can't hold it. So if he wakes up and needs to go that means NOW! If it's just Megga and my cats it varies anytime from 4:30-7. Sometimes it's the cat insisting it's time to be petted and then fed or sometimes it's Megga needing to go and potty. The cats will come over and meow in my ear and rub up against me. Megga will will sometimes whine or poke me with her nose.


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

LJ's original mom was a teacher so she was used to getting up early - 5 AM. We adopted Steel, a sled dog, last April. HE is an early riser - 4 AM. Luckily he amuses himself for 30 minutes by playing with his toys. No sleeping in for me!


----------



## GSD4LIFE21 (Mar 8, 2007)

I must be lucky! My girls sleep with me until I get up, even if that means 9-10 am. They hold their bladders very well. Its a rare I get to sleep in like that because I have a one year old, but when I get to, they sleep along right with me. But you better stay out of their path to the door when I do get up!


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

we are usually pestered around 6am until we get up.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Keefer stays in bed (on the bedroom floor or his crate with the door open) until I get up, whenever that is. On the weekends that can be 8:30 or 9:00. Tom usually gets up before I do, and Keefer stays with me. 

Halo is only 16 weeks old, but she can hold it 8 hours, so she'll wake up and whine a little at that point. I can take her out to pee and put her back to bed in her crate and she'll sleep for awhile longer, and then she wants BREAKFAST!!!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

DoggieDad, I taught that this way:

As a puppy, when he would be in his crate, I would deliberately keep my eyes CLOSED until I was ready to push back the covers and stand up.

When he was just old enough to sleep out of the crate-- here's the thing-- I knew he'd wanna come say "Hi!" before I wanted him to. So, I laid as still as possible when I woke. Nothing he did-- no whining, sniffing, would make Momma "awake" for him. I waited until he settled. I waited another 5 minutes of quiet. THEN I got up on my own, and calmly greeted him. If he ever came excitedly in the mornings to poke me with his nose-- maybe he tried it twice-- I would GGRRRAAARRRRHHH!!!!!!!!!!! at him, then calmly go right back to "sleep" until all was quiet for 5 minutes.. and then it would be MY idea to get up.









Now, we have a new ritual: When I am ready, I call his name. He comes to my outstretched arm for lovings... and I can snuggle right back in and rest a while, if I choose. He won't disturb me.


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

Rocky never wakes us up. During the week I am normally up between 5:15 and 5:30. Rocky will patiently wait outside the door for me to get up. If the door is open he will lay next to our bed and wait.

Weekends he doesnt bother me until I get up. Used to be between 7:30 and 8:00. Lately it has been between 10:30 and 11:00.

I guess I should not say never because he has tried to wake me up twice. Once he got sick during the night, (what a mess to clean up) second time my son was sick, and Rocky tried to wake us up. I have learned that if he tries to wake us up, then he is doing so and i better listen


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

yeah, i've had the cats and dog wake up face lick.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i think you misread my post. i said sleeping in is getting up at
is getting up at 5:00 am. some people are getting up at 4:00 am.
you're getting up at 5:30 am., that's late.



> Originally Posted By: Emily0429Sleeping in what is that? Lets see right now I have my parents dogs as they are out of town so that makes 4 dogs and a cat. My parents dogs are used to being up by 5:30 at the latest, and Pugsley (the oldest) seems to be getting me up around 4 or 4:30 since he has to potty. If he wasn't 13 (almost 14) I would make it him wait, but he can't hold it. So if he wakes up and needs to go that means NOW! If it's just Megga and my cats it varies anytime from 4:30-7. Sometimes it's the cat insisting it's time to be petted and then fed or sometimes it's Megga needing to go and potty. The cats will come over and meow in my ear and rub up against me. Megga will will sometimes whine or poke me with her nose.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

My dogs learn really early that waking up mom is a very bad thing except in an emergency.







Yes, if I want to sleep in I can.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Most nights both of ours sleep in their crates so they never really wake us up. If they whine I know they are serious about having to "go" outside. They don't mind sleeping in as well...guess it is all about what dogs get used to, as I am a night owl and love to sleep in..

Some nights they are up with me until 2am and will get up when I do at noon







They don't have a problem with the early morning weekdays either...they just enjoy the weekends like I do..hehe


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

All of my dogs (including fosters) have been trained to wake up when I do. That could be as early as 7:30 a.m. or as late as 11:30 a.m., depending on my work schedule the day before. I have never had a problem with a dog waking me up after the first few days of settling in. 

Obviously if someone has to go to the bathroom (which happens very rarely) then I do get up and let them out but they know not to bother me until I'm awake.


----------



## lixy (Mar 14, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeowAll of my dogs (including fosters) have been trained to wake up when I do. That could be as early as 7:30 a.m. or as late as 11:30 a.m., depending on my work schedule the day before. I have never had a problem with a dog waking me up after the first few days of settling in.
> 
> Obviously if someone has to go to the bathroom (which happens very rarely) then I do get up and let them out but they know not to bother me until I'm awake.


*EXACTLY!!* Today I woke up around 10 am (*WAY* too early...**** cats!) but Chaos left me alone. About 10 minutes later my husband came out of the bedroom grumbling about how the dog woke him up and why the dog wouldn't just let _me_ know he needed to go out since I was already up...I told my husband that it's because the dog has him so well trained that in the mornings Chaos automatically irritates him, not me! And I'm the one who got up every 2-4 hours when Chaos was a baby to take him out to go to the bathroom!


----------



## bmass01 (Apr 7, 2005)

I haven't slept in in years! When it was just Dallas we were up at 4:30 during the week and 6:30-7 on the weekends. Now with 2 it is up at 4am during the week and 5:30ish on the weekends unless we have to be somewhere early then it is up at 4 am as normal.


----------



## GSDluver4lyfe (Nov 15, 2006)

I can sleep in as late as I want. Mace just sleeps till I get up. I'm not one for schedules so each day is different. And even when I do get up Mace doesnt bug me until I tell him to go outside. But I am up most of the night so Mace goes outside at around 2:30-3:00am before I go to bed.


----------



## gmcenroe (Oct 23, 2007)

Juli sleeps in her crate next to our bed. She usually is awake in her crate around 6:00AM but she doesn't start whining until about 6:30. On Sundays I pretend to be asleep until 7AM, I guess that's sleeping in for me. During the week she is up at 6:30 out for potty time, then feeding, then some exercise. When she gets home she usually sleeps until around 9 or 10AM in her crate.

Glenn


----------



## Wolfie (Jan 20, 2006)

I have terrible insomnia, sometimes I don't get to bed until 4-5am, and when I do finally fall asleep I sweat so bad it makes for an uncomfortable night. 

Because of that, I have made it a rule with Yukon that he is not to bug me about getting up until my eyes are open and I'm looking at him.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: How early in the morning does your GS wake you*



> Originally Posted By: bethandglen
> Does ANYONE on this board get to sleep in???


i do! i do!

i have the best dogs. they don't wake me up








i love to sleep, but i also love to be awake. there just arent enough hours in the day and i always feel like i'm going to 'miss out' on something. some nights i'm in bed by 11pm, some times i'm up well until 6am... as long as they eat & potty before i retire, they last until mom gets up whenever that may be.

i only hope that my future kids will be able to adapt as well someday.

gia has a remarkable sense of when i'm about to get up, so the second my eyes open - she's sitting patiently at the side of my bed, staring. tilden doesnt have that gift yet, so he waits for any slight movement then he's up and whining in a nano second.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: How early in the morning does your GS wake you*

I sleep in as late as I want. Grimm never bothers Mama when she is sleeping. It's a rule! If I sleep in, it is because I walked him to potty rather late, so we have time before he "has to go."

I love sleeping in sometimes! The rule is, he cannot nudge, whine, interact with me until I am awake-- and I call his name to come greet me while I am in bed. (He comes to the edge of the bed, grins, sings, kisses, etc)


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

*Re: How early in the morning does your GS wake you*

I am a morning person with a morning dog....

Weekdays, I'm up at 4:15am and Phoenix many times is patiently waiting for me to get out of bed...

Weekends, sleeping in is around 6:00am in the winter and when the sun comes up in the summer. When 6:00am hits, I've got a 80lb dog laying across my chest giving me lots of kisses. Better way to wake up than with the alarm blaring...


----------



## lilysmom (Dec 27, 2000)

*Re: How early in the morning does your GS wake you*

ugh.. the usual time of 5:15, weekend or not. Today I have a snow day but Delta was up and ready to go !


----------



## Shandril2 (Nov 26, 2003)

*Re: How early in the morning does your GS wake you*

Maxwell usually gets us up with soft little nose/lip sniffs. If that doesn't work he flaps his ears.

Anytime between 5 and 6:00 AM!


----------



## Jake's Mom (Nov 27, 2008)

Jake has an internal alarm clock that goes off at 5:55. Every morning. No matter what.

I'm really curious to see what this weekend's "spring ahead" does to him.


----------



## Jennifer McClellan (Mar 7, 2008)

The traditional potty alarm is at 7:30am when I get a wet nose on my hand and a puppy kiss. If I rub the snooze button on his tummy it usually gives me another 10-15 minutes before he starts to give me the it's time now goan.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Which one? 

Babsy will sleep through 'till tomorrow. The peanut gallery chimes in about eight oclock if my alarm doesn't go off sooner. 

The puppies like to awaken at six-thirty. Usually I stumble to the door of my bedroom and then let them out of the baby gate, go to the bathroom, and then let them back in so we can go back to sleepies. 

Jenna on the other hand prefers the 4:00 hour. I cannot figure that out, but she jumps on and off of the bed over and over again until I wake up, take her out, put her back in her crate and retrieve my sleeping buddy, Babsy.


----------



## HarleyGirl52874 (Jun 16, 2006)

My dogs don't usually wake me up either. I take them out before I go to bed anywhere from 10:00 to 11:30 and during the week we are up by 4:30-5:30, but during the weekends they let me sleep as late as I want. 

There are rare occasions where somebody HAS to go then they will wake me. Bandit has a special howl/bark that you never hear any other time unless we are sleeping and she really has to go.


----------



## Kava3 (Jan 28, 2009)

Kaio wakes me up at 5 am. I get one slap on the snooze. If the snooze goes off a second time he starts howling to the alarm. At that point you have about three minutes before he starts jumping on the bed. Never on you just in whatever space he can find to jump up and down.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Brady usually whines before my alarm goes of at 6:15 he hates it.
Usually on weekends he has been letting me sleep unti 8ish which is shocking


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Because I have no job we all sleep in till 11am. No one wants to get up so we keep sleeping. It's real nice.








Cody is not fond of mornings because he wakes up stiff sometimes so he likes to sleep in with me. Isa doesn't mind sleeping in with us.








I've never had my dogs wake me up before unless someone HAS to go to the bathroom. My dogs' KNOW they aren't allowd to wake me up because I get moody in the mornings if I'm woken to soon, lol. 
The only time I must wake up is when Cody has to go potty really bad. He'll act as if something scared the crap out of him. He'll cling to me for dear life, sit on my head, and bascially act like the world is falling. He knows this "technique" works, which I have no idea how he started doing that, so he continues to do that when he has to go out. I'm a hard sleeper and if something isn't wrong, I'm not waken up for anything. I guess he figured out that doing that works in getting me up, lol.


----------



## ShogunTX (Mar 27, 2008)

Tyson is pretty good about leaving me alone when I am sleeping. However, if I nap during the day and have been a bit inconsiderate to his needs I will awaken to a very soft paw tap on my arm or nose. Typically I get a soft face pat if I ignore his first few attemps. 

Really you should ask that question of my neighbors, whom are not on my 4:00am schedule. They are surely are awaken by Tyson greeting the school kids walking to the bus stop!


----------



## susanwrites (Jul 31, 2008)

I love to sleep. Cassie loves to sleep. Alas we do not have the same sleeping schedules. I like to stay up working until about midnight or a little later. Cassie is coma dog right after eating dinner and barely moving until morning.

When I was still working and getting up at 5am I'd take her out then and she wasn't quite awake. Now that I'm home we've been trying to get her to sleep later which means, hopefully, 7am.

My husband likes to sleep too. During the week he gets up with her and on the weekends I do. I can't go back to sleep after she wakes me up but he can so on the weekends I get up at 7, do the walk and breakfast and then she darts back up to the bedroom to watch him sleep until about 11.

I love the different noises she makes when she wants us to get up...she has different noises for each of us...not barks but growly, rumbly, laughing sounds.

She has dinner between 6 & 7 (we keep trying to move it later in hopes that she'll sleep in.) After dinner she does one potty break and then she crawls into her downstairs bed and crashes. About 11pm she wants to go outside and as soon as she comes she runs upstairs to her other bed, even if we are still downstairs. This girl is serious about her sleep.


----------



## darga19 (Mar 4, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: BrightelfDoggieDad, I taught that this way:
> 
> As a puppy, when he would be in his crate, I would deliberately keep my eyes CLOSED until I was ready to push back the covers and stand up.
> 
> ...


that sounds like a brilliant way to teach that.

Marshall usually roams the house at night. He either sleeps in his crate (door open) or on the rug by the sofa. I've only recently started allowing him to sleep near the side of our bed. This morning I got a nice GSD lick across my face about 3:30am...no idea why. We both laid back down and went back to bed until 6 lol. 

I'm hoping that the more he gets familiar with being allowed to sleep in the bedroom, the less restless he'll be and then I'll be able to sleep all night long!!

Thx for the post.

Christian


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Jerzey doesn't really get out of her bed until she hears John and I talking, although she does wait for the alarm at 9. If we're serious about staying in bed and she's up in our face, whinning, wandering around we just invite her up on the bed and she stops all of that.


----------



## eak0429 (Dec 2, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: doggiedadi think you misread my post. i said sleeping in is getting up at
> is getting up at 5:00 am. some people are getting up at 4:00 am.
> you're getting up at 5:30 am., that's late.
> 
> ...


I know I know. I am a college student so compared to my friends I wake up very early. I'm not complaining about it, I love having Megga and my cats around.


----------



## bjoy02 (Sep 9, 2002)

> Quote: Does ANYONE on this board get to sleep in???


LOL, sure, if I take my dogs out to do their last 'business' of the evening at 2:00 a.m.!

No matter how early it is, when they detect so much as a flicker of movement from my bed in the morning, they're ready to start the day. Sometimes I lie awake for awhile without moving to get a little pause from the action.


----------



## LuvsDieter (Feb 2, 2006)

Thank goodness Dieter is a lazy bones in the morning. On the weekends, he doesn't get up until we do, which can be as late as 10 or 11am. On week days, if I try to get him to go outside and potty before I leave but before BF gets up for the day, he gives me this withering look and a huge sigh like it is some inconvenience for him to get up that early.

I have no clue what he does in the middle of the night. I sleep like the dead and all the animals have learned that it does no good to bother me in the middle of the night. BF is a much lighter sleeper and they know to come to him if they need something in the middle of the night. Good animals!!


----------



## GSDgirlAL (Jan 4, 2008)

Ava wakes up at 5:15am and on the weekends it's pretty darn early, just not that early. She usually stays up later so she will sleep in until around 7. And, very rarely do I get to sleep in! But, we do take naps together


----------



## TxRider (Apr 15, 2009)

I only adopted Hope a week and half ago, first morning it was 4am..

Every day since it's been at dawn, about 6:30am, or earlier if I wake up and she notices it. If she knows I'm awake earlier she'll try to get me to get up, a little whine, a cold nose...

Out to do her business and as soon as Ive had a cup of coffee showered and shaved it's time for her morning walk.. And after only a week and a half she lets me know she expects it.

That and her and the one local squirrel out of the dozen that frequent my back yard have to have their morning talk now. She looks up, wags her tail a bit and woofs at it a little, and it sits on top of the 8 foot fence at scolds her for a while.


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

The first two nights I had Sigurd he would wake up every hour or so, then causing me to wake up at 6am to play, etc, then I figured to take his water/food (last meal is around 8:00pm) away at 9pm, and give him two laps of water right before I go to bed. Right now, he pees usually around 6am, then wakes me up to go poo and pee around 9:30-10:00am!


----------



## Prize (Feb 5, 2009)

At most my dog will nose us around 7am. My kind sweet loving DH will get the blunt of it... I sleep. Muhahaha.
Most weekends, she is good about not bothering us until after 10am if at all. I think it's the commotion of the neighbors that wakes her on weekdays.


----------



## HAROLD M (Mar 10, 2009)

Duke as a younger puppy was every 2 hours like a new born child, now at 5 1/2months he is good intill 6 or 7 sometimes even 8 am, his last meal is 8 pm and his last walk/outside time is 11 pm usually last around 30 mins or so then its in the room to bed , he"ll play for a half hour by himself then fall to sleep when he realizes iam not gonna play . then i wake him in the morning between 6 and 8 depending on when i wake up....


----------



## ddcha (Jul 2, 2008)

For some reason, in the last 3 or 4 months, Baron wakes us up everyday at 3:30 or 4:00. Don't know if it is because he is older
(12 years) or what. He and Bella and my hubby will go out for a short pee pee walk and they will come back in and so right back to sleep. They get us up for good (for the poo poo walk) at 6:00.
We don't even need an alarm clock anymore!


----------



## tnbsmommy (Mar 23, 2009)

My two don't wake us up. OK, not regularly... every once in a while one of them will wake up my boyfriend about 4..but mostly they wait til we get up... I get up about 530 during the week, but sleep in anywhere from 7 to 930 or 10 on the weekends... they just lay there with us, patiently waiting.


----------



## lupina (Mar 4, 2009)

In my house it's the cats who start at 4:30...As a kitten Dakota would chew on my hair, now he claws at the fabric of the box springs...then runs down the hall, runs back...slides on a rag rug (wood floors) runs down the stairs, back up the stairs, and down the stairs...thud...thud...thud...he reminds me of a little boy with hiking boots on! 

If Skye gets me up before 6:30 -7:30 it's because she seriously needs to wee or download. If I want to sleep in I pat my bed and say 'up.' If she paces and heads back down the stairs I know she needs me to let her out...She's a peach!


----------



## ozzymama (Jan 17, 2005)

I usually wake mine up in the morning. Especially Sandi, wake her up to go out, stand out with them.
After I go to bed dh comes home and he'll sit up with them until 2 or 3am. I get up at 5. On the weekends I sleep til 6 - except yesterday I slept til 7:30 - bachelorette the night before.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Bianca stays in a pen at night, so she doesn't wake me up in the morning. Anyway she's not allowed in my bedroom because that is where the kittens' food is.


----------



## Steffanie (Oct 1, 2005)

Cheyenne will happily sleep in as long as I want to unless she really needs to go out.

Sir's been waking me up at almost exactly 6:30 in the morning to go out but he'll give me a couple extra hours after that before he keeps me up for the day.

If I set my alarm, both wake me up when it starts going off by whining and running around. At least they don't let hit the snooze 'til I'm late, I'm normally a very heavy sleeper


----------



## sju279 (Dec 18, 2008)

I haven't slept in since Christmas before I brought Rocky home! For the first couple months I would get up at 3 am and 5 am to let him out. Now he sleeps until 6 or 7 am or somewhere between there. On the weekends he wakes me up, he gets his breakfast, goes outside to go potty and goes back into his crate so Mommy can go back to sleep for a couple hours. That seems to be working pretty well.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Beau goes to bed around 11:00 pm (last pee break) and then she sleeps until we wake up to let her out, it can be anywhere from 9am to 10am in the morning.

Starting tomorrow with Stark, I have a feeling I will be getting up A LOT earlier and more frequently.. Haha..


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

last break between 11-12 (this morning, jake went at 2am) then again at 6:30-7am.. Jaxson is better than Jake on this one.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Beau let's me sleep in. She will wait patiently by the bedside until she sees me open my eyes. Usually when I am home visiting I wake up early so we can have some one-on-one time.

Stark on the other hand, every morning at 6:30am he is up and ready to go outside. I guess it's better than him waking me up at 4am like he use too. Maybe he will be a late sleeper when he is older? I can only hope.


----------



## mwaters (Jul 24, 2009)

My Panzer wakes as soon as he sees light, which is usually about 5:00-5:30 a.m. Becca on the other hand will lay quietly in her crate until I let her out. Both of them are crated in my room so that if either needs to go out at night, I know and can let them out. I do wish he'd sleep in a bit on the weekends however...lol


----------



## mandelyn (Mar 23, 2007)

It all depends on what time I took them out. Last night for example, we took them out twice late because we were partying at the neighbors. Logan got a 1am playdate with the girl dog next door and he slept forever this morning! Then it was off to the dog park, and they're sleeping again. 

An a typical day though, between 6-8am. Either Logan crying or Ricca pacing and breathing all heavy with a couple of squeeky whines to see if I'll crack my eyes open. She watches me very closely cause she can tell if I'm fake sleeping. She'll pounce on the bed like "Get up! I KNOW you're awake!".

I just always take them out right before I go to bed, whether that's 10pm or 2am, then I get the right amount of sleep. If I always take them out at 10pm but I stay up way late... I'll still have to be up at 6am with them.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Jax doesn't move until the second alarm goes off. She's my third snooze button....


----------



## Dee Phillips (Nov 29, 2008)

5 am like clock work.


----------



## tyler (Dec 2, 2008)

Luna wakes up at 6:30 to take a walk and eat


----------



## GSDgirlAL (Jan 4, 2008)

around 5 but as soon as my alarm starts to go off she won't leave me alone until I'm out of bed! Then she wants to eat and go outside. She too is my third alarm clock.


----------



## GSDtravels (Dec 26, 2008)

I must have one unique boy. Drake will get in bed at first but always gets down and sleeps by the door, my personal body guard, LOL. He will sleep until he hears me stir, then he comes over gently and nudges his nose into me to say "Good morning!". He waits until the coffee is made and I have my first cup. Then he goes out and I get his breakfast ready for when he comes in. He is the least "needy" dog I've ever had, goes with the flow, no matter what. BTW LuvsDieter, I'm a very sound sleeper too, don't hear ANY noise, but will wake to touch.


----------



## sunfluer (May 12, 2009)

Sirius sleeps well until 6 AM during the week which is our scheduled time. Sometimes, he'll let us sleep till 6:30 AM on weekends.

Before our GSD, our Lab, Moon would let us sleep till 8 AM on weekends. He would come over and nozzle and lick our hands to get us up.


----------



## big_dog7777 (Apr 6, 2004)

My dogs do not wake us up. Diesel will sometimes come up and cuddle in the morning for a bit, but even then he leaves when he gets too hot.


----------



## AK GSD (Feb 27, 2008)

Our dogs do not wake us up... they sleep until we start to stir around and then are ready for their cuddles before we start the day.


----------



## mysheba (Sep 26, 2009)

I am the last person to go to bed in my house so that I can get at least 6 hours of sleep a day. I take both dogs out at 11pm every night and we then go to bed. Sheba ususally wakes me up at 3:30am to 4 am to go out then my husband takes her and Lola out at 6am before he goes to work. I get up at 7am to get the kids up for school and take the dogs out again beofre they get breakfast. I can't wait until both of my puppies sleep all night long so I can get a good night sleep. I am the kind of person who can't go right back to sleep if I get up i the middle of the night. I usually lay away for an hour or two before I can fall back asleep.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

my dog sleeps on my GF's side of the bed or
at the foot of the bed. we can call up on the bed but he'll only stay there a short time.

my dog use to wake one of us up at 4:00am. i never refused him when he woke us up. i would take him out. he slowly stopped waking one of us up. i can't think of the last time he woke
on of us up.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

Around 8 when he jumps in bed with me and my bf !
And starts licking my eyes! LOL


----------

